# Fulham IX



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has a picture of 
MV Fulham IX 
Built 1948
ON 182844
Stevenson Clark

I believe scrapped after a collision in Suez 1978.
Rgds


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Fulham 9. 1759 tons built 1948 by Hall,Russell & co. 261.5 x 39.5 x 16.9. 8 cyl diesel with electro magnetic coupling & sr gearing.built by British Polar Engines.
Code flags MADV Registered London British flag. ESD. Radar. Owned by BEA(Stephenson Clarke Ltd, Managers.)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Sorry but not a very gud quality foto. Taken from the book "Gas & Electricity colliers" by Chesterton & Fenton.

Fulham IX was sold in 1970 to Dimitrios Varverakis, Greece & r/n Eleistria. In 1978 in collision with Cypriot vessel Lokma I in the Gulf of Suez. Arrived Suez and sold to Egyption shipbreakers.

Regards

NigelC

(whoops it upside down - but then you cant tell with a flatie)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Nigel, Thats good enough for me much appreciated.

R58484956, Thank you for the extra info.

Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Hugh,

Just got me a lovely piccie made by A.Duncan of the Fulham X,should be familiar to the IX so all credits/© to him, meanwhile I've rotated the IX as well.(*))


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ahoy Ruud,

Thanks very much for the pic of the Fulham. Just goes to show that even older threads are never really forgotton on here. 

Best wishes (Thumb)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Ruud for the rotation, 'fraid I'm getting lazy in my dottage. Must have been all that time in the southern hemisphere.

Regards

NigelC

p.s. I've been allowed in from the garden for a few minutes and rumours of my premature demise are just ugly rumours!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hugh,

I joined Lamport & Holts * Rubens* in Liverpool in April 1964. She had just returned from London where I believe she had been in collision with Fulham IX. Minor damage, but cant remember how it happened or whose fault it was.

Chris.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris,

Thanks for that I will try and find out more.

Interesting that I have her final demise as scrapped after collision in suez 1978.
Must have been an unlucky ship.

Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Ahoy Ruud,
> 
> Thanks very much for the pic of the Fulham. Just goes to show that even older threads are never really forgotton on here.
> 
> Best wishes (Thumb)


Ahoy Hugh,
Yep indeed you're right that even the old threads, regular coming up again.
'Cos here's your FULHAM IX thanks/courtesy to © A.Duncan.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Well done, Ruud. 

You keep coming up with the goods my friend. Thank you!
Rgds (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Well done, Ruud.
> 
> You keep coming up with the goods my friend. Thank you!
> Rgds (Thumb)


Ahoy Hugh,

Got me another FULHAM IX, this time courtesy/credits to Iain Lovie.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Nice one, Ruud,
Good to see her from another angle.

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## TABNAB (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
You seem to have this photo a;ready but the text may be useful. It is from book "Gas and Electricity Colliers" published in 1984. The last line of text reads " Sudan to Chalkis. 7.7.1978:Arrived at Suez , subsequently sold to Egyptian shipbreakers and broken up at Suez.
Hope you find this if use.
I sailed for 3 months in FIRESIDE in 1954 as a very junior R/O for Marconi International Marine before I was sent back deep-sea. - she was owned by North Thames Gas and managed by Stevie Clark.
I see you served in LYCAON - I served for four years with Alfie, mainly in the Glens out of London (GLENGARRY AND RADNORSHIRE). 73's JP


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,

Thanks for the extra information. This thread has been very useful many nice shots of Fulham IX.

I served aboard LYCAON, 1982 as part of RN detatchment. My first experience of sailing with the MN. I was later to repeat the experience aboard OIL ENDEAVOUR a couple of years later. Good times!

Regards (Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Profile*



TABNAB said:


> I sailed for 3 months in FIRESIDE in 1954 as a very junior R/O for Marconi International Marine before I was sent back deep-sea.


Tabnab,
Any chance of you adding to your profile so that we can see the ships' names and dates that you were on them? Regards


----------



## TABNAB (Mar 28, 2006)

Ron, Have done. Tabnab


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Profile*



TABNAB said:


> Ron, Have done. Tabnab


Many thanks for that Tabnab. Happy New Year.


----------

